# They're here! They're here!!!!!!



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Mirada's papers arrived today!!!

Now I just have to figure out how to fill them out....

Haven't done this in 6 years, and Strauss didn't have so many breeders and owners on him....


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

LOL glad to hear you got them!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I think a *woot* is in order so....

WOOT!


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

YAY!!! *does a happy dance*


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Also, I called AKC RIGHT before closing....I CAN SO reg her online!

AND I DID!

*does snoopy dance*


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Good to hear! 

So when's her first show?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

My birthday weekend! September 11th and 12th


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Awesome, not too far away!

Can't wait to hear how it goes, good luck Mirada! (and Xeph! )


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

will jon be there? if so we neeeeeeeeed pictures


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No Jon  He has to stay and do Marineish things.

We'll be getting pictures at Thanksgiving/Christmas though. I think that we may need to do a new family photo of just us and our crew


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Double woot!!!! It will be fun seeing her pics - post lots plse.


----------

